# Some interesting for golf players things to think about



## dabby512 (Mar 18, 2011)

step one- I just want to play for fun and enjoy the weekends. for exercise too. 

step two- I want to improve just because it feels good when i get the ball where i imagined it would go 

step three- sometimes i get confused which club to use or i just dont know how to hit.

step four- I haven’t had any lessons with a pro, but now that you mentioned it, i think i will try, 

step five- I’ve been playing one day a week. Hoping to play more and really get serious about it. so far enjoying this great sport.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Step 1. These are major reasons for one's golf addiction getting started.

Step 2. Is one of the consequence of golf's addiction.

Step 3. Most addictions do cause confusion at some point.

Step 4. Another consequence of golf's addictive powers, along with buying golf related things.

Step 5. Once addicted the golfer sinks further into said addiction.

The problem with being addicted to the game of golf is that the rehab, halfway house is the "turn" and/or 19th hole. It is not surprising to become known as a "golf junky"


----------



## twoputt (Oct 6, 2010)

i moved next to a golf course because of said reasons


----------

